# H150i Pro auf die Intel 12er



## OriginalTombo (12. Februar 2022)

Servus zusammen.

Mit der 12er Gen von Intel kam mir das Interesse auf ein Upgrade.
Ich habe aktuell die H150i Pro aus dem Jahre 2018 verbaut.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass Corsair dreisterweise kein Upgrade-Kit für diese AIO anbietet.
Bin dann auf den ein oder anderen Foreneintrag gestoßen, welche behaupten, mit den
Z670 Boards von ASUS würde es, dank der doppelten Bohrung, dennoch auch mit der H150i Pro funktionieren.

Ich bin trotzdem nicht sicher ob das wirklich klappt. Die Diskussion las sich mehr als "theoretisch machbar",
aber nicht als "praktisch einfach umzusetzen" oder gar "Ja, hat bei mir geklappt".

Kann da jemand noch mal Klarheit schaffen? Passt die "alte" H150i Pro auf besagte ASUS Mainboards.
Dankeschön


----------



## Kitty26 (12. Februar 2022)

Da war ich am Anfang auch unsicher + Corsair gefragt, obwohl mein Asus-Mainboard die doppelte Bohrung hat.
Ich habe direkt die neue "Corsair iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX 360 mm Radiator (Push und Pull mit 6 Fans)" eingebaut + Upgrade-Kit.

Meine 4 Jahre alte "H150i Pro" ist auch von 2018 und habe es nicht getestet. 
Bevor es zwischen Kühler und Mainboard wackelt, habe ich es lieber gelassen.


----------



## Westcoast (12. Februar 2022)

Unabhängig von der Dual Mounting Lösung seitens ASUS, entsteht mit den LGA1200 Stand-Offs immer noch eine Differenz in der Höhe. Man sollte daher die passende AIO haben mit dem entsprechenden mounting 1700 kit.

 Die SKU findest du am Radiator als Aufkleber oder auf der Rechnung und auf dem Karton in dem die AIO geliefert wurde. Die SKU fängt immer mit "CW" bei den AIOs an. Sollte sich dann herausstellen das du *CW-9060031-WW* besitzt, so ist diese mit dem LGA1700 Retrofit Kit nicht kompatibel. Wenn du aber die SKU: *CW-9060045-WW* besitzt, kann diese auch mit den LGA1700 Retrofit Kit benutzt werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Februar 2022)

Die abweichende Höhe muss man auf alle Fälle durch Modifikation der Abstandshalter (0,75 mm weniger) ausgleichen, sonst dürfte die ungefederte Corsair-Halterung nicht in der Lage sein, direkten Kontakt zur CPU herzustellen. In der 01/2022 habe ich das mit einer ähnlich aufgebauten Arctic-KoWaKü getestet: Der i9-12900K lief maximal mit 25 W und stürzte selbst dann wiederholt ab. Zusätzlich liegen die LGA115X-Backplates teilweise schlecht auf, weil der Sockel 1700 auch am unteren Ende zwei Schrauben am Rand hat und somit eine Aussparung in der Backplate-Mitte nicht reicht. Kühler, deren Backplate nur als Rahmen um die Sockelrückseite verläuft oder allgemein großen Abstand zur PCB-Rückseite hält, haben damit natürlich kein Problem und können oft sogar auf nicht-Asus-Boards weiterverwendet werden (bei stufenloser Verstellmöglichkeit von Sockel 115X bis 20XX ist auch die 1700er Position automatisch mit dabei), aber dazu zählt die 2018er 1X0i Pro meiner Erinnerung nach nicht.









						[PLUS] CPU-Kühlung für Core i9-12900K: Kühler im Test mit Alder Lake
					

PCGH Plus: Alder Lake stellt CPU-Kühler vor ein doppeltes Problem: Die Halterung hat sich geändert und die Dauerverlustleistung ist stark gestiegen.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------

